# training plans for the week of Sept. 4 to 10



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I haven't really made my plans yet - Faelan was scheduled for agility trials this weekend, but I decided to skip (there are strong rumors of kennel cough and/or canine influenza going around to the point a training facility closures). But tentatively I now plan:

Today: Obedience and agility (all 3)
Sunday: Group field (Faelan) with obedience in the evening (all 3)
Monday: Field (Faelan) with a friend or 2. Agility and obedience (all 3).
Tuesday: off day for dogs possibly field with Faelan by myself
Wednesday: Agility class (all 3)
Thursday: Field - hopefully with group Faelan only
Friday: Obedience & agility (all 3)
Saturday: Obedience & agility (all 3) possibly a private lesson 


Focal work:
Obedience with a field focus:
Whistle sits with a tight sit, come in whistle
Wagon Wheel
Holding blind drills
Sight blinds with some whistle sits (have to verify how often since Faelan has been known to pop and/or stare at bird boys for direction - disconcerting to them usually)

Obedience only:
Changes of pace
Recalls
Drops
Towhee: Take It
Faelan & Casey: ROH, ROF
Towhee: High Jump - without dumbbell. Broad Jump, Recall
Finishes (all), Right Turns (all), Come Up Sits (all)
The daily sit stay

Field specific:
Marks (ABC drills, and depth perception drill)
Doubles

Agility: I realized in another thread that I do not want to be in a video of my guys on their teeter. Faelan and Towhee do not have a distance teeter. So I need to start working distance with my crew. I also need to replicate the Table at a full run - I slacked off with this and Faelan sometimes slides right off the table.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito slides off the table sometimes, too.....I was glad to learn that's a "table fault", not an NQ. Used to obedience, where everything is an NQ !


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Today worked on some three handed casting. He did OK. He is taking the casts really well, but he seems to get really distracted when there is more than one bumper out. I got about two good ones in and then he started to run out to the bumper, pick it up, drop it, and run toward the other one I had out. I didn't let him get it and tried to get him back on the one I casted to. But then I just felt like he was getting disinterested in general, so I did one cast with only one bumper out, he got it and then we quit that. I threw him a few fun bumpers and we headed home. I'm hoping that hubby will be willing to throw us a few land marks later tonight.

Depends a lot on the temperature outside and the availability of my bird-boy (aka my husband), but this is my tentative plan for the rest of the week.

Sunday: Probably some OB, mainly heeling and recalls
Monday: Hopefully some water marks, or some land marks at a new location
Tuesday: I work 7-7, so Riot gets the day off
Wednesday: Casting, marks in longer grass
Thursday: heeling
Friday: probably off, we like to relax on Friday night
Saturday: Casting and marks

I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I can hook up with a pro north of me this week. That would give us some time to get some good marks in and have him help me with Riot's casting. 

Have a good long weekend everyone!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks like Gunner is still on injured reserve. First lack of teeth and now he seems to have injured a foot. Plan is to get back to marks this week and with teething making progress we will get some more OB to clean up some stuff. Worked on CC and steadying this week with kids passing by and school traffic. He is ready to rock n roll but with the temps high and ground hard as rock (not good for a young pup and long marks). We need to wait.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are some really great plans!

Dooley: Obedience-start articles, gloves and see where he is with signal work. Field- ladder drill, whistle sits and four bumper baseball.

Tag: Obedience-sit, back, down beginning heel work and come fore position. Field-begin steady for throws and encourage quick grab and return. If we can get our field mowed and donated to the local horse rescue, I'll have a lot better opportunity to distance him out with marks using the wingers.

Breeze: A little of both exercises used for Tag and Dooley.

Monday: (Doo) begin articles with tie-down board. Gloves. Heeling with attention on start up. See what signals he has picked up and expand our training on that. (Tag) heelwork, sit without getting up or moving (I'm trying not to use the stay command). Comefore position. Fun bumpers with a little more control prior to being sent.

Tuesday: Re-visit Monday's work and go from there. Perhaps add some bird work with a pheasant from our neighbors.

Wednesday: Bring out the high jump and work on ROF and ROH with Doo. Work birds with Tag.

Thursday: Maybe, just maybe, I'll be able to take Dooley to our fair and do Dock Diving.

Friday: medical leave from dog training.

Saturday: still may be out of service, TBD.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

lots of great plans! Don't forget to post progress reports.
Sorry to hear about Gunner, what's up with his foot???
Good luck at the Dr. this week Laura. I sure hope you get to go dock diving!!
Marie, I love working with my pro, it makes all the difference.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Radarsdad said:


> Looks like Gunner is still on injured reserve. First lack of teeth and now he seems to have injured a foot. Plan is to get back to marks this week and with teething making progress we will get some more OB to clean up some stuff. Worked on CC and steadying this week with kids passing by and school traffic. He is ready to rock n roll but with the temps high and ground hard as rock (not good for a young pup and long marks). We need to wait.


Hope his foot heals quickly. 
And okay, I am biased, but more obedience is never a bad thing  Gentle on the pads when they are hurting too/


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck at the doctors Laura! Hopefully you will get to do fun stuff on Sat.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Same here.. Good luck Laura.. Hope things are better soon!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sunday morning....NOT one of our better sessions. Had him out for 5 cold blinds. He was really charged up, not sure why, unless it's the cooler weather today. He was blowing off whistles, refusing casts, and WHINING while waiting while I was hiding the bird. I could hear him from over 100 feet away (granted it's totally quiet and still out here, but none the less...)
Sigh.
Back to the yard today for some drills for sure! I wonder if there's a drill for removing a dog's head from his butt? That's where Tito's seemed to be this morning.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Gladys: continue homework have to ask if ok to break down in parts as she seems confused
Marks as opportunities arise .. singles and doubles 
Work on heeling to line .. supposed to remember to push button
Blind drills - with the beautiful holding blind I made from 4 driveway poles, safetypins, and a bedsheet

Boomer: sight blind - just for fun

Both will go to obedience and do the novice drills and throw in the sit whistle etc ..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Just getting ready to head of this morning (Sunday) for group training practice with marks. Yay!

Monday private obedience lesson. 
Tuesday training with friend. I am going to show her our pattern blind work and hopefully we will pass. She wants to see Scout run before she helps us move on. What happens Tuesday will determine what we work on for the next week. I am considering revisiting t for some casting refreshers since I haven't really been casting her.
Wednesday probably just obedience work.
Thursday obedience
Friday field work (pattern blind, t, other drills?), obedience


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito slides off the table sometimes, too.....I was glad to learn that's a "table fault", not an NQ. Used to obedience, where everything is an NQ !


In novice and maybe open. But somehow my heart always jumps when I see them sliding right off the table at full speed <sigh> much as they seem to enjoy it, I need to train him that a table means jump up and stay on the thing until released.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Sharon, we only have our sights on NOVICE right now!!! But I agree, I'd rather he not skid off the table !


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

So when you ladies are talking about sliding off a table, are you training on rubberized equipment? I have seen dogs blow off a rubber table from too much speed, but I have NEVER seen a slide off of rubber. AKC trials are rubberized now, all AKC trials are now rubberized. 

Today Gabby started her day jumping off the dock, while Teddi and Belle swam. Quinnie swam separately, due to her sore foot. Then I did some casting work with the Goo. Then we went to the highschool and did some more doubles. She did great. I am pleased how much better she is marking them. Only missed one when it fell in deeper cover than intended. We did a couple singles into that cover to build her confidence. Tomorrow we hope to find a different location to work. Change the scenery. Might do more casting later adding an over pile. 

Quinn foot is better but still tender. She kept it wrapped all night but movement it falls off. Hard to wrap a dog paw.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Ann, I don't think he so much skids off as he has too much forward momentum to stop while he's on the table. Annette has all rubberized equipment. He just needs to learn to slow himself down before getting to the table!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan slides - you can hear his nails trying to grip. None of the training or my home tables have the rubber .. although he did do a very good imitation of teetering on the edge at his first Q in standard - which was rubberized. Now that he is over the fascination of rubber he can actually concentrate LOL

Just in from group field and we worked on

Holding blind drills
Steadying drills
Singles for perseverance (some serious cover) followed by doubles
A drill with 5 bumpers out separated by perhaps 20 feet, sending the dog to each bumper in turn - not sure of the name.
Drills with a handler gun - kneeling and standing. this was used in combination with the singles and doubles.

Faelan had some issue with his 2nd mark - believe me when I say he has NEVER dropped a bumper but today after a long search, he had the dokken in his mouth and he dropped it. He then started eating grass and was very hot and panting. I went out to him and made him take the dokken and we returned to the line - this was serious cover and had me breathing hard (Faelan was the first dog to run). He was then put up since he was 1) stressed 2) panting heavily and 3) putting him up usually works with him. Sure enough when he came back out after 3 dogs he did much, much better.

It was not hot but excessively humid today so that may have contributed. There were also some sort of big honking seed pod things (probably 3-4 inches) with bristly thingees all over; one was attached to his dokken so perhaps it hit the roof of his mouth? I did check his mouth & pads when I put him up and did not see anything. Whatever it was, his second try was way better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Went out this afternoon for some yard work, he was spot on. Go figure. I have no idea why he was so ramped up this morning. Took lovely casts this afternoon, stopped on a dime (well okay, on a whistle), did a great job with the angle back casts, everything. Of course this was in the obedience yard, not the field.
I have to have someone video me giving him whistles and casts on the cold blinds. It's been suggested that the problem might be me, not him. Hmmm.....am I giving poor casts that he can't see well up against the background of trees etc. that's behind me? My husband, who knows even less about this than I do, says I give real short, choppy, fast casts and blow a real short toot on the whistle. 
I need to consider it might be my fault.
Nah.
Can't be 
Seriously, though, I need to be real careful about better handling and see what happens.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Okay I must say I was pretty pleased with Doo Doo Head. I tied down two leather articles on a pegboard and scented a third. As per Bridget Carlson, I put a little cookie around the scented article and sent him to it a couple time. No problems. Then I added more cookies on the board and he was a little confused and really tried to bring back one of the tied down articles. We worked through it and I had to calm him down a couple times as he was getting worked up. I slowed him down and worked quieter and slower and let him work it out in his head and he picked up the correct item. I showered him with praise and treats then went back and did it again. This time, he seemed more methodical and took time to smell the articles and brought to me the correct one without any stress. I was so happy and we did the happy dance, ate cookies and ended on success. I'll go back this evening and try it again.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Sunrise -- You mentioning the gun reminded me of something I try to be consistent with when training and I think it's actually paying off. I always use a handler's gun in training MULTIPLE marks (i.e. throwing a double, triple, quad), however if we are just doing singles or doing the memory bird as a single I do not use the gun. By being consistent about this I have eliminated some headswinging on single marks, the dog knows I am not going to push or pull him off that mark with the gun. 

Barb -- what you are describing (casting falls apart on cold blinds vs. being good in drill setting) -- you missed this step in Tito's training by not doing blind drills and pattern blinds with diversions. THOSE STEPS are what teach dogs to handle first with diversions in a very controlled setting and then in a real field setting. (Casting off of diversions is a vital learning process, it strengthens casting in general.) But both of those drills use KNOWN blinds, so the scary, confidence-sapping aspect of cold blinds is completely absent, you can correct and attrition up a storm and if done well won't affect the dog's attitude on cold blinds. Because Tito missed these steps you are trying to train and correct on COLD blinds --- too much of that too soon and you get a dog who is thoroughly confused and defeated on blinds. I cannot emphasize to you enough -- blinds are all about attitude. Skip steps, leave holes and correct too much on cold blinds and you are digging yourself a life-long trench. I'm not suggesting that you are over-correcting the dog, but that you are setting him up to do something he is not mentally prepared for. JMO!!

Another good habit to get into when casting, is when you give a cast, HOLD your arm in that position until the dog is well on his way to the cast. If you cast too quickly the dog will see you putting your arm down and will interpret that as a cast. They have excellent peripheral vision, much better than ours. Leave your arm in the cast until he turns and is on is way, committed to the right direction.


----------



## marsh mop (Mar 13, 2009)

> Barb -- what you are describing (casting falls apart on cold blinds vs. being good in drill setting) -- you missed this step in Tito's training by not doing blind drills and pattern blinds with diversions. THOSE STEPS are what teach dogs to handle first with diversions in a very controlled setting and then in a real field setting. (Casting off of diversions is a vital learning process, it strengthens casting in general.) But both of those drills use KNOWN blinds, so the scary, confidence-sapping aspect of cold blinds is completely absent, you can correct and attrition up a storm and if done well won't affect the dog's attitude on cold blinds. Because Tito missed these steps you are trying to train and correct on COLD blinds --- too much of that too soon and you get a dog who is thoroughly confused and defeated on blinds. I cannot emphasize to you enough -- blinds are all about attitude. Skip steps, leave holes and correct too much on cold blinds and you are digging yourself a life-long trench. I'm not suggesting that you are over-correcting the dog, but that you are setting him up to do something he is not mentally prepared for. JMO!!
> 
> Another good habit to get into when casting, is when you give a cast, HOLD your arm in that position until the dog is well on his way to the cast. If you cast too quickly the dog will see you putting your arm down and will interpret that as a cast. They have excellent peripheral vision, much better than ours. Leave your arm in the cast until he turns and is on is way, committed to the right direction.


 I agree. So much can be learned in the pattern blind field and it can all be learned by attrition. Ask Anney about my use of attrition with Sharlie. I am a big fan of attrition.
Jim


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what you say makes total sense, Anney. The problem didn't show up until we hit cold blinds in heavy cover, and now I see it. Time to back up and fix it in the yard. 
I do need to take a serious look at my casting. I need to get my husband to video me from 100 yards out and see how it looks. One thing I realized today is I tend to give over casts at waist level, and with the high cover I wonder how well he can even see them?? I don't think I hold the cast, either, as you are suggesting. I think I just zip my arm out (think directed jumping) and bring it back in. Funny, I'm not even sure???


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Scout did pretty well today--it's been a few weeks since she had blinds. She was her usual shaking in her boots with excitement self. We ran a short mark that was thrown in clover, which, apparently, makes it so the dog cannot smell the bumpers. Boy was it fascinating to watch dog after dog literally sail over the mark and miss it because they couldn't smell it. A few of them were on their way to China.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Our practice fields are all alfalfa, which is a type of clover more or less, and has a very strong smell of its own. It makes the marks much more challenging for the dogs for sure, but is great for learning to run blinds (except that it's really tall again right now, needs to be cut!)



GoldenSail said:


> Scout did pretty well today--it's been a few weeks since she had blinds. She was her usual shaking in her boots with excitement self. We ran a short mark that was thrown in clover, which, apparently, makes it so the dog cannot smell the bumpers. Boy was it fascinating to watch dog after dog literally sail over the mark and miss it because they couldn't smell it. A few of them were on their way to China.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night's obedience rental ended with 5 beauties practicing their sit stays - looking at this picture brought a unplanned symmetry to mind - the outer dogs both being 10+ years old, then 2 pretty girlies flanking my Faelan - unplanned but a good setup


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

love the photo Sharon!!!

A really good morning today. Ran 4 cold blinds, and got a much better response from him. He blew off one sit whistle but I gave him the benefit of the doubt and blew it again, and he sat. 
I was very, very careful to make large, exaggerated casts and as Anney had suggested, to hold them. It seemed to help a LOT.
Oh, and he did awesome weave poles


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> love the photo Sharon!!!
> 
> A really good morning today. Ran 4 cold blinds, and got a much better response from him. He blew off one sit whistle but I gave him the benefit of the doubt and blew it again, and he sat.
> I was very, very careful to make large, exaggerated casts and as Anney had suggested, to hold them. It seemed to help a LOT.
> Oh, and he did awesome weave poles


Cool! 
Another thing that helps to get the cast you want is to sort of "cascade" the body language you are giving the dog. For example if you are going to give a right back cast, you can really give three signals in one fell swoop to really convince the dog:
1. While dog is sitting looking at you, take a slight step with your right foot forward and lean in the direction of the cast you intend to give. This is the dog's first clue where he is going.
2. Steadily and deliberately raise your arm to give the cast
3. If you intend to use a verbal cast as well say it as your hand reaches it's highest point
4. Hold your arm in the cast position until the dog has turned and made several strides in the correct direction.

So the dog gets two big fat clues on where you want him to go (the step/lean and cast) before you actually send him (your verbal cast or arm at the apex). And by holding your arm in that same position until he is committed to the cast, you start to get this mental cadence in your mind, that if the dog has committed to the right direction in X number of steps or seconds, you put your hand down, but if he is off in the wrong direction within that time frame, you can whistle him and try again.

Also keep in mind that in high cover and lunging water it can be much harder for the dog to hear your whistles. More so in water, in fact a lot of times you have to KNOW where that shallow water is and plan your casts before or after it. High cover I give the dog less slack to blow off the whistle but that still can be a reason why he slipped the whistle. 

I would again encourage you to back off on the cover until you are getting really nice crisp casts on no cover, long blinds, but understand that you've only got the fields at your disposal and sometimes we can't control the cover. I think in that case I personally would use a rather visible stake and make the blinds LONG so the dog sees the cover and thinks "I'm going long." You don't want the dog to ever think cover means go short and find it on your own at the end, you get a lot of blown casts and hunting.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Anney, awesome help! I'm going to work on the casting, I really like the idea of the slight step/lean because I was unintentionally doing that on the angle backs and he was auto-casting, until Dan pointed out that's what I was doing, so I'm sure you're right, that will cue him as to what's coming next. Just holding my arm out this morning seemed to help him a lot, too.
The long cover is a problem, it's up to his shoulders already. But it's all I have to work with at the moment, as you said. Hopefully they will cut it next week, then it will make things much easier. This stuff is basically a weed (that sells for $8 a bale!) and it grows really fast and thick at this time of year. I guess if we run any hunt tests locally he'll have an advantage, as a surprising number of them around here are run in alfalfa!
Thanks again, this is really helpful.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Neat photo, Sharon! The A Frame in the background ties the picture together as well.

Doo was a little more scattered on articles today than he was yesterday, and that's okay. He is still learning to put things together in his head. Plus it doesn't help miss Breeze is giving off all kinds of girly smells.

We are headed over the hill (80 miles) to see the parents today, but plan on being home in time to do another session tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just back from a semi private with my field instructor. A buddy planned the session and I gladly & gratefully accepted the invitation  Most of the people in my training group have an emphasis on field so do things the field way LOL Today, F and I worked with our instructor covering some things that can cause confusion in our minds and perhaps the dogs minds between obedience, agility and field. We worked with T, wagon wheel and whistles. 

It was an awesome session and since our instructor also teaches agility and obedience he was really able to help us relate some things.

And I think I finally get when to use to use Faelan's name and when to use back - back when the dog is to take your direction (blinds even sight blinds) and his name for when the dog is to use his own direction (marks).


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Today, F and I worked with our instructor covering some things that can cause confusion in our minds and perhaps the dogs minds between obedience, agility and field. We worked with T, wagon wheel and whistles.


I was actually just thinking about these things today, too. Riot and I worked on some heeling and fronts. And then we went to the field to work on steadying to my throws and a little bit of casting. I ask Riot to heel before I throw, but here I don't want him to look up at me, and I don't necessarily care if he is EXACTLY in heel position as I would if we were working OB. I'm not sure if I need to be using a different word or if he will just learn to adjust based on the venue?? Do you all have "two-sided" heelers? My field friends say I need to work on this, but I don't want to make teaching him OB heeling harder. Eeek! 

PS- where can I get a decent whistle? I want to get that started...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Out of town for a few days. Return Thursday and hope to train Thursday night. Leaving Friday for HT on Saturday.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

mlopez said:


> I was actually just thinking about these things today, too. Riot and I worked on some heeling and fronts. And then we went to the field to work on steadying to my throws and a little bit of casting. I ask Riot to heel before I throw, but here I don't want him to look up at me, and I don't necessarily care if he is EXACTLY in heel position as I would if we were working OB. I'm not sure if I need to be using a different word or if he will just learn to adjust based on the venue?? Do you all have "two-sided" heelers? My field friends say I need to work on this, but I don't want to make teaching him OB heeling harder. Eeek!
> 
> PS- where can I get a decent whistle? I want to get that started...


For blinds, what I will be doing is continuing to demand attention and proper heel position while pivoting for wagon wheel work, saying Dead Bird so he focuses out once we have halted, once he locks I will send - very similar to how the glove exercise works. I may need to give him a signal until he understands to focus in the direction he is facing, but this should be able to be faded. This demanding of heel position will help prevent all kinds of problems I think and this is part of what we covered today in our session. 

Could you use 'wait' or 'stay' while you are tossing the bumper? Riot will learn pretty quickly that the stay is implied and by staying he gets rewarded with the bumper
I use 'lets go' whenever heel position is more casual and 'place' for right sided walking - this to me is never as formal as heel position 

I get my whistles through the internet - a few sites are listed below 

Dog Training Whistles / Lanyards.
Hunting Dog - Whistles and Lanyards


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Wacky training session tonight. We've had a drop in temperature the past few days, has gone from highs in the high 90s/100 to low 90s and overcast. So Kristin, Betsy & I got out there "early" -- 5:30 at Willison.
I set up 3 stickmen in a typical triple setup on a large cow pasture, sloping very slightly downhill with a few oak trees. Kristin's dad gave her a rangefinder which is pure genius. The left bird was 150 yards, right bird 170 and middle bird 240 yards. We ran them as singles, in that order. All three dogs (Sophie, Fisher, Gabe) did very well and loved the big marks. I will mention we did a WC-type double for Slater & Millie, with pheasants, as that's what they're in at the national.
Anyways, when we were done with the marks we set up to do the blinds. Blind on the outside of the right mark was 225 yards, blind up the middle between the left and middle bird was 299 yards. Fisher lined the 225 yarder...wow! And two-whistled the 300 yard one. He LOVES these big fat blinds. Just kick him off and he rolls.
By the time Fisher ran his blinds it was so cloudy and very breezy -- temp had dropped into the 80s, we commented on how lovely it was. Betsy ran Gabe next, and we commented on how dark the sky was getting. Kristin ran Sophie on the first blind and we could see rain coming across the pasture maybe 500 yards away. By the time Sophie was halfway to the 2nd blind it was like a monsoon, you couldn't even see Sophie out there! CRAZY!!! I ran around and closed up Kristin's car but she stayed out there and worked it out on the blind and Sophie ended up getting it in the torrential rain.
So we yelled to Betsy, JUST GO and we'll pick up!!! Kristin and I sat in my car for about 10 minutes and just like that it cleared up, clouds went away and was a lovely 78º. Gotta love Florida. So all we had left was for Slater to run the blinds, although I was going to pick up the stickmen/gunning stations first. Well here comes Betsy walking toward us from the gate. Her car got bottomed out on a ridge/hole/weird land thing and we had to go get the grounds guy to come haul her out with the tractor! LOL (All Betsy said was, thank god my husband isn't here to see this.) 
Last thing I moved up maybe 50 yards on the blinds for Slater, he also lined the 1st one, second one he took a nice line but started to fade, I think I stopped him four times and gave him left angle-backs, he kept digging back but I finally got him to it with an over at the end. ~250 yards, definitely the longest blind he's ever done but he did magnificent, he is fearless on them and stops on a dime, so pleased.
Overall a fun but very wet session!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

whew, those are some LOOOONG blinds Anney!
I love your area of FL. Spent a lot of time there. St. Augustine is probably my fav. city in FL. And Ichtucknee Springs (sp?) has to be the second best park in all of FL.
I'll be in FL in Oct. briefly, but on the other coast/south.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice work everyone! We went to the park yesterday morning to train. While we were working on our heel work some guy pulled up in a beat up truck and his two mutts jumped out of the back to get to the park while he was still driving. A big black one ran toward Scout with his hackles raised. He stuck his head up her butt and snapped at her and they had a small tussle. I was with friends who promptly told the guy off. Told him he should not let his dogs do that. He was just a big 'macho' jerk that claimed his dog had never done that before, that he had been coming to this park for 10 years, and that we get our 'own' park. I hate stupid dog owners


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Doo did so much better on his articles last night and this morning (I did a couple this morning as I had a little time before leaving for work). I think he is getting it. I even tried one without food. I'll do another couple sessions and then add a tied down article.

We did some signal exercises and he did okay on the down, but needs work on the stand and sit signals. At least we have lots of time to work on it.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> whew, those are some LOOOONG blinds Anney!
> I love your area of FL. Spent a lot of time there. St. Augustine is probably my fav. city in FL. And Ichtucknee Springs (sp?) has to be the second best park in all of FL.
> I'll be in FL in Oct. briefly, but on the other coast/south.


It is a great area, so much of Florida especially below the belt is swampy flat grossness but north of Orlando it really is beautiful. We are lucky there are so many natural grasslands they put cattle on which is perfect for field training, we can really stretch the dogs out. 
We do these "big fat blinds" on a regular basis, it's amazing how well the dogs do and it's so good for everything they need to know about blind running. Look to the horizon, run hard, run straight, take good casts. Since everything is so far apart they have room to work. Fisher loves them. Too bad you're going to be down south!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My son is in Cape Coral, I'm dropping in to visit him (and cook) for a couple of days. Just a short visit.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another mixed bag today, although more good than bad. We went to the cold pond.
Started with some land drills, just some basic casting and lining. His lining was very good, his casting was all over the place. Stuff he really should know just seemed to throw him off. DH went with me, my training partner was there, and we were all in agreement that he was legitimately confused today, no idea why. So we did some walking baseball, that seemed to help and we stopped on a good note.
Into the water, I had decided not to do ANY handling in the water today because heck, if he's having issues on land, let's not make it worse by taking it to the water. So we just did some lining across the pond, some long marks, some 2 along the shore marks, and some marks where he had to get out on the other side of the pond after a pretty decent swim. No issues with any of those.
Took him back out on land for a while to see if his brain had somehow re-appeared while he was in the water, and apparently it did. Did a quick matrix drill with angle backs and overs, and he nailed all of them. Great time to quit!
DH wanted to stop at the Bass Pro Shop that's nearby, which is one of Tito's favorite places in the world. He LOVES to ride up and down in the glass elevator, which sort of overlooks the fish pond and waterfall. So we rode up and down for a while (people probably think I'm nuts) while DH was shopping for fishing stuff <yawn>. Didn't see any hunting stuff I couldn't live without, well, none in my price range, anyway.
This afternoon I took Tito back out in the yard at home, but in a place that we never work. Did some casting and lining, and again he was fine.
Sure wish they could talk sometimes, so he could tell me what was wrong this morning; he just seemed stunned. Whatever it was, he got over it so I guess I can't complain.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We went training yesterday with my friend and she passed us off on out pattern blind. Next is another, longer pattern in a different field (when I find a good one, argh). After that we will set up a permanent pattern blind at my friend's house. Then we'll work on all winter teaching her technical stuff with her learned pattern blinds from here on out (for confidence building). I believe those are termed diversion blinds? Anyway, the idea is that for the rest of forever she will have a stale set of pattern blinds we can use whenever we want to teach something new and difficult.

Of the path to doing cold blinds is a long and slow one--but that sure is better than going too fast.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> We went training yesterday with my friend and she passed us off on out pattern blind. Next is another, longer pattern in a different field (when I find a good one, argh). After that we will set up a permanent pattern blind at my friend's house. Then we'll work on all winter teaching her technical stuff with her learned pattern blinds from here on out (for confidence building). I believe those are termed diversion blinds? Anyway, the idea is that for the rest of forever she will have a stale set of pattern blinds we can use whenever we want to teach something new and difficult.
> 
> *Of the path to doing cold blinds is a long and slow one--but that sure is better than going too fast.*


Very cool -- your friend's method is a little different than what I've done but it sounds very similar. The bolded part is certainly true!!! It does seem like forever. Slater started on yardwork/transition stuff exactly a year ago.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Interesting training this morning, thru no fault of the dogs'. 
We set up another triple, similar to last week but in the other alfalfa field. Unfortunately, the alfalfa is now chin high to the dogs, and very thick. To be honest, it was pointless running in it and we decided not to run again until they cut it, hopefully this week or next. 
Anyway, I had Tito attempt the marks as singles. He marked them pretty well, but had a hard time coming up with them because of the cover. All the dogs had a major problem, including the MH and SH dogs. But I will say he handled BEAUTIFULLY! Lots of compliments on how well he handled, so that was a huge step in the right direction. 
We ended up not running any more because the cover was just plain impossible to work in. So instead we hand threw some bumpers into the cover a short distance (maybe 10-15 yards) just to get the dogs hunting in the heavy cover, for experience. 
Did some yard drills with him this morning instead of any blinds. He did a nice job in the yard, so overall a good day.
Off to our agility private lesson now!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> what you say makes total sense, Anney. The problem didn't show up until we hit cold blinds in heavy cover, and now I see it. Time to back up and fix it in the yard.
> I do need to take a serious look at my casting. I need to get my husband to video me from 100 yards out and see how it looks. One thing I realized today is I tend to give over casts at waist level, and with the high cover I wonder how well he can even see them?? I don't think I hold the cast, either, as you are suggesting. I think I just zip my arm out (think directed jumping) and bring it back in. Funny, I'm not even sure???


Clear communication with your casts is vital. If you are inconsistent how can the dog be expected to respond appropriately? As few key things I have learned from the pro I day train with:

square your body to the dog; if the dog is well off line you need to be facing the dog not the destination--close the triangle!
casts need to come out on the same plane as your body is on; if your arm is forward or back of your body it is harder for the dog to see it
practice in from of a large mirror so you can see what your dog sees: on a back cast bring your thumb up by your ear to keep it square
slow down--sweat the dog out a bit before getting the cast so they have time to focus-I count "One-one-thousand" in my head
"fall" into your back casts, and step a little more into angle casts, and walk-out an over if you need a big direction change
Hold your arm in place as you give the casts. Do not retract it as soon as the dog starts to turn--they have excellent peripheral vision and your movement could pull them off the line you just gave them
Silent casts to get direction change, verbals to drive a dog off or through an obstacle


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Interesting training this morning, thru no fault of the dogs'.
> We set up another triple, similar to last week but in the other alfalfa field. Unfortunately, the alfalfa is now chin high to the dogs, and very thick. To be honest, it was pointless running in it and we decided not to run again until they cut it, hopefully this week or next.
> Anyway, I had Tito attempt the marks as singles. He marked them pretty well, but had a hard time coming up with them because of the cover. All the dogs had a major problem, including the MH and SH dogs. But I will say he handled BEAUTIFULLY! Lots of compliments on how well he handled, so that was a huge step in the right direction.
> We ended up not running any more because the cover was just plain impossible to work in. So instead we hand threw some bumpers into the cover a short distance (maybe 10-15 yards) just to get the dogs hunting in the heavy cover, for experience.
> ...


I don't know if anyone else has noticed. But I've seen a change in your writing style over the past month or so. It's not a literary change. It's an air of maturity in how you're approaching your training. It truly appears that you've learned a good deal about how dogs think and learn, and it shows in your discussion of fieldwork.

Good job! Just wanted to give credit where I believe it's due. I imagine it's showing in your dogs.

EvanG


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, our training plans got a little messed up due to the rain Monday and Tuesday. However, today it was lovely out, so Ri and I decided to work on some casting. We were having a real struggle the other day with it. I was getting some refusals even when he was casting the right direction. I think maybe I was doing too many, pushing him past the point of maximum motivation. So today I promised him that I would read him better. He did GREAT! I've been working with two bumpers. I leave one on the ground and then throw the first. After he returns with it, I sit him and cast to the one I had left on the ground, dropping the one in my hand for the next cast. I did two with a left and right bumper, and he did great going to the one I casted him to, even if it was the one he didn't necessarily want to get. and NO refusals. Very happy with him today. 

The only little snag we had was on a right back cast. He knew the "back" part, but he kept trying to turn left. Not a big deal. Something that I'm sure will come with more practice. I didn't correct, just stopped him and casted again. He eventually got it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Shelly, that's wonderfully helpful!! Slowing down is something I know I need to work on, and I am pretty sure I need to work on a lot of the other stuff, too...
Today one of my training partners told me that when I give an over cast I look like Steve Martin doing "walk like an Egyptian" ! ! ! ! He said I actually throw my OTHER arm out a little, well the elbow (this is hard to describe but it was almost hilarious when he showed me what I look like), sort of to counterbalance I suppose. Of course, I had no idea I was doing it!!
Methinks I have lots of work to do without the dog.



sterregold said:


> Clear communication with your casts is vital. If you are inconsistent how can the dog be expected to respond appropriately? As few key things I have learned from the pro I day train with:
> 
> square your body to the dog; if the dog is well off line you need to be facing the dog not the destination--close the triangle!
> casts need to come out on the same plane as your body is on; if your arm is forward or back of your body it is harder for the dog to see it
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks!!! You made my day!!!


\


EvanG said:


> I don't know if anyone else has noticed. But I've seen a change in your writing style over the past month or so. It's not a literary change. It's an air of maturity in how you're approaching your training. It truly appears that you've learned a good deal about how dogs think and learn, and it shows in your discussion of fieldwork.
> 
> Good job! Just wanted to give credit where I believe it's due. I imagine it's showing in your dogs.
> 
> EvanG


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Another good note....our agility teacher pronounced us totally ready for both JWW and Standard! (novice of course) ! That means his weaves are now good enough to enter trials. I had *thought* so, but it was great to hear it from her. She was downright impressed, which of course had me just puffin' my chest all out and grinning ear to ear!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Just reading through on everyone’s week. Sounds like everyone is doing wonderful! Love the story about the rain in FL Anney, we got rain here on Monday, NOT normal for San Diego!

Since we are not doing any field training and focused mostly on agility I never really post here, but I just had to comment about how excited I am that Tito has been pronounced ready for agility! YAY!!! I would not worry too much about the table, but be SURE to praise him up if he sticks it! Mira did go through a table problem at one point, it was not because she could not stop, she is plenty capable of stopping at full speed, she did not WANT to stop... Luckily that phase did not last long.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

now I have to figure out when/how to enter agility trials! Never done it before!! We're not going to enter any until the really close by ones in January and February, though, so I figure I have plenty of time.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> now I have to figure out when/how to enter agility trials! Never done it before!! We're not going to enter any until the really close by ones in January and February, though, so I figure I have plenty of time.


Barb,

Agility trials open absurdly early and frequently fill on the first day. I would check infodog and see who the supers in your area are fro agility, and check the opening dates. For instance, I sent in entries in June for trials coming up.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just in from my agility class. It was indoors since it is raining - again. When we are indoors we tend to work on handling and tonights session was no exception. Casey, of course, did awesome. Towhee and Faelan - well, not so much. I decided to see how they would do without being fed and that little experiment was not a success.

But, their contacts were really good, their sends are getting better as are their wraps. This week they both decided volunteering the weave poles was a good game plan - thy must have wanted their meatballs. They will be fed before class from now on LOL 3 dogs in one class for 3 runs a piece, so I had 9 runs in less than an hour with 2 dogs getting creative; no more training today LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup, I have my entries in through October and sent them weeks ago! Although ours do not fill on the first day, but they almost always fill.

When we went to Colorado it was entry by drawing!!! Whew!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It looks like several of the ones I plan to enter are by drawing. Does that mean I don't have to worry about getting the entries in absurdly early?




sammydog said:


> Yup, I have my entries in through October and sent them weeks ago! Although ours do not fill on the first day, but they almost always fill.
> 
> When we went to Colorado it was entry by drawing!!! Whew!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> It looks like several of the ones I plan to enter are by drawing. Does that mean I don't have to worry about getting the entries in absurdly early?


LOL - yes it does. In this area they are usually first received so 'absurdly early' fits LOL I am more used to obedience and now field where you can send in entries a few weeks (not months) ahead of time and have a better idea of how ready they will be .. sigh


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't think you will need to worry. We are first received here too. Trying to recall how it was in CO, I think there were two dates, the draw date and close date. If they hit the draw date and it was full no other entries would be accepted and they go to the draw. Just make sure you read the premium! I am super excited for you!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> Last night's obedience rental ended with 5 beauties practicing their sit stays - looking at this picture brought a unplanned symmetry to mind - the outer dogs both being 10+ years old, then 2 pretty girlies flanking my Faelan - unplanned but a good setup


Awww, man. I'm sorry I missed. We had a wedding, so no way to work around it. Let's definitely do a picture of the next group stay with all 7 dogs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I returned from PA on Tuesday. While there I was able to work on basic casting drills and multiple marking drills with my dog. I would get up early and train her in the back of the motel. A group of dove hunters at the motel saw me one morning and approached me to talk about the dog. They gave me some very nice compliments and asked if I had her professionally trained. It was their last day there but I got the definite impression that had we spoken earlier, I would have gotten an invitation to go along with them. 

In any event, I would like to continue drills this week if it ever dries up. I don't like to rush my training. I feel that just because a dog has done a drill correctly two or three times, it doesn't mean that the behavior has really been learned.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

We had another GREAT little training session today. Did some more three handed casting (I also am I slow mover in training...). He looked really good and was turning right to where I cast him. No hesitation and no incorrect casts. However, I'm really keeping it short because I don't want to get a refusal. Once I do FF, then I can work on lengthening it out. 

At the end, I wanted to do a mark, and there happened to be a group of kids playing nearby. They were SO excited to throw a few marks. The kids weren't the best throwers, but thats ok. The first was overthrown out of the grass and into the woods. Riot hunted around, checked around the gun, and he looked a bit confused. So I walked up a bit and gave him a cast. and he took it! I know, probably shouldn't have because he might have just kept running around, but he changed directions and took a perfect left cast, right to the bumper!!! What a boy!! Moving right along. We'll be ready for Junior in no time (haha!).


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a great 'looking for distractions' day  

Headed out with Faelan for my errands and first stop was the grocery store. Fire engines with a charity drive and stinky delivery trucks. Busy parking lot with lots of carts.

Next stop Petco. Bonus!! Low cost exams and vaccinations clinic going on! Many dogs, untrained dogs and even dog pee on the corners. Plus a recent remodel so the floors are kind of weird yet. Lots of heeling & recalls. Petco employees coming over and admiring him while other folks are asking where they can get their dogs trained 'like that'.

Next outside and Petco is in a strip mall. Lots of activity there too including people wanting to pet him. And right outside a steak house I set up for a moving stand 1) 1st guy stops by and is petting my Faelan when I turn around and he has a cigarette  Since I don't smoke now, this is a good thing. Faelan stayed - I think he was too surprised to do otherwise. 2) 2nd guy comes out when I am doing signals with a steak sandwich in his hand - bends over and pets Faelan!! He stayed.

We ended with get it get it get it come game with kids pulling their mom towards us while the mom was vigorously objecting.

It is still too wet to work with jumps, so that will need to wait until tonight's rental.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOW! What an awesome training day! I need to start getting Mira out to work on that, but first we need to get back to obedience training in the yard with no distractions. Did a short training session this morning with just Novice stuff, fun fun!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we are sidelined due to monsoons....


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> we are sidelined due to monsoons....


I was sidelined almost all week due to monsoons - can we just send some of the rain to Texas? I hear they NEED some rain..........


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry you are having to go through this! Here's hoping you dry up soon.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Sidelined by injured foot (sprain). Gunner on injured reserve.

Please send rain to Texas we will pay all shipping and handling charges.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

WOW what is it with all the foot injuries right now? 

Quinn's foot is all better. It was superficial but very sore. The vet put a bandage on that was able to stay on for 48 hours and that was what it needed. Quinn actually got to run in her agility trial this weekend without a problem. Guess I need too keep hoping nothing happens to Gabby between now and this coming weekend. 

Hope Gunner heals quickly at least young dogs do seem to. Allow him PLENTY of time to get all better so it doesn't re-injure. 

If I could I would send you our rain. We have had enough and we have not gotten what the east coast has. It has been just annoying here.


----------

